# into the thousands



## tati-tatoo

Context: progress report/maths
Whole sentence: She can compare, order, add and subtract numbers *into the thousands*.
My attempt: Elle sait actuellement comparer, classer, faire des additions et des soustractions avec des nombres se chiffrant par milliers.

But it sounds weird.. Any suggestions?


----------



## moustic

additions (...) de nombres de 4, 5 ou 6 chiffres


----------



## tati-tatoo

Great, thank you!
Is there any way to say that in less words using milliers? Would that make sense?


----------



## Chimel

faire des additions et des soustractions au-delà de mille.


----------



## plantin

Chimel said:


> faire des additions et des soustractions au-delà de mille.


I agree, but up to what limit ?
I guess that it's a young child this report is talking about, so _into the thousands_ might mean (implicitly) that she doesn't add and subtract numbers higher than thousands (by example ten of thousands), so is it possible to say _Elle sait actuellement comparer, classer, additionner et soustraire des nombres jusqu'à 10000_ ?
_ faire des additions et des soustractions avec des nombres _est correct_, _mais _additionner et soustraire des nombres _dit la même chose en étant plus léger.


----------



## tati-tatoo

She is 11 years old

Since the answers are contradictory, may I have the opinion of an English native speaker? What does it mean in English?


----------



## moustic

It's very vague: into the thousands -> ça va jusqu'à 1,000 ? 999,999 ? somewhere in the middle ?


----------



## tati-tatoo

moustic said:


> It's very vague: into the thousands -> ça va jusqu'à 1,000 ? 999,999 ? somewhere in the middle ?


 Donc la première réponse 


moustic said:


> nombres de 4, 5 ou 6 chiffres


est exacte ?


----------



## plantin

6 chiffres signifierait qu'elle sait faire les opérations jusqu'à un million (999999). Pourquoi dirait-elle alors _into the thousands_ alors qu'il si simple de dire _up to one million_ ?


----------



## moustic

plantin said:


> _up to one million_ ?


 Ça fait un mot de plus 

Je viens de trouver "jusqu'aux milliers" dans des documents pédagogiques, dont celui-ci.


----------



## tati-tatoo

Le titre dit jusqu'aux milliers, mais le document dit "- Connaître, écrire et nommer les nombres jusqu'au million."
Merci pour le lien!


----------



## plantin

moustic said:


> Ça fait un mot de plus


... mais beaucoup d'interrogations en moins, on en est quand même à 12 messages pour ces trois petits mots !


----------



## tati-tatoo

Et ceci dit je n'ai toujours pas de réponse claire ! Jusqu'aux milliers ou jusqu'au million alors ? Je penses que 4, 5 ou 6 chiffres soit encore la meilleure réponse. Qui dit mieux ?


----------



## plantin

Si vous choisissez d'aller jusqu'aux 6 chiffres, _jusqu'au million_ me paraît, sur le plan de la clarté et de l'économie du style, la meilleure solution: un élève qui sait faire les opérations sur 6 chiffres sait aussi les faire sur 4 et 5; pourquoi le préciser ?


----------



## tati-tatoo

Enfin une réponse intelligente 
! Merci !


----------



## Chimel

Sauf que pour moi, i_nto the thousands_ ne veut *pas* dire jusqu'au million! (auquel cas on aurait dit _up to one million_, cf.  message #9)


----------



## tati-tatoo

C'est sous entendu... Des opérations en utilisant des milliers sous entend jusqu'au million (cf réponses de moustic #2 et #7)


----------



## plantin

L'anglais distingue-t-il _into the thousands, into the ten of thousands, into the hundred of thousands, _voilà le nœud du problème. personne n'encore répondu à cette question, et je n'en sais rien.


----------



## Chimel

tati-tatoo said:


> C'est sous entendu... Des opérations en utilisant des milliers sous entend jusqu'au million (cf réponses de moustic #2 et #7)


Pas si on veut dire que l'enfant est tout juste capable de calculer des nombres avec des milliers, il a atteint ce cap, mais cela ne veut pas dire qu'il peut aller jusqu'au million. Mais bon, je ne veux pas insister...


----------



## plantin

Je suis d'accord avec vous Chimel, j'en reste à ce que je disais en #5, mais je proposais une solution pour million puisque tati-tatoo semble s'y tenir.


----------



## tati-tatoo

On tourne en rond, mais c'est très gentil quand même de venir répondre et essayer de m'aider. je crois que le mieux est de poser la question dans le forum "English Only 
L'enfant à 11 ans donc il doit être en CM2 ou en 6ème. Je penses qu'à ce niveau on a quand même passé le cap de 4 chiffres et que l'on s'approche du million... Faute de mieux, pour l'instant j'ai écrit: des nombres jusqu'à 6 chiffres....



tati-tatoo said:


> C'est sous entendu... Des opérations en utilisant des milliers sous entend jusqu'au million (cf réponses de moustic #2 et #7)



Pardon je vouais dire le contraire: jusqu'au million sous entend des milliers


----------



## JClaudeK

moustic said:


> nombres de 4, 5 ou 6 chiffres





tati-tatoo said:


> est exact ?


Je dirais plutôt  " nombres *à* 4, 5 ou 6 chiffres".


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

tati already asked this in the English forum...but I agree with the response there. If this kid is 11, she's probably able to count up to around 2,000-3,000 etc... "into the thousands" means past 999. Who knows how high up this child can go...probably not all the way to 999,999,999 but...haha...and someone made a good point about there being "ten-thousands" etc.

To me "into the thousands" makes perfect sense, so I guess that phrase doesn't exist in French? Dans les milleurs, etc? (I guess that's not "good french" or else someone else probably would have said it by now  )


----------



## ForeverHis

Wow, what a controversy! I found this from an Australian site, which should be pretty universal in the western world:

Children at this age can begin to deal with complex algorithms with numbers up to one million.
Children at this stage have learnt their times tables and are applying these facts to multiplying three digit numbers by two digit numbers such as 700 x 50.
Mathematics milestones for 11 to 12 year olds.


----------



## tati-tatoo

Great thank you guys. So I presume that the correct answer is des nombres allant jusqu'à 6 chiffres of something like that. That's the sense.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Six still seems like a lot to me. I'd say 4...but...who knows for sure.


----------



## tati-tatoo

let's find a compromise: 4 or 5 digits 
It seems that this changes from one country to another


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Americans can only count up to 4 digits (just kidding!) But, lol


----------



## tati-tatoo

LOL


----------



## petit1

les nombres jusqu'à  6 chiffres
sorry ; crossposted.


----------

